# Question about Patto's decals and the Tomy Nascar bodies



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have some of the unpainted Tomy NASCAR bodies on the way for an IROC class for our group. The wheelbase on the new bodies on the 1.7 chassis seem to be just a bit long for scale.

I tried printing a picture of one of the 1/64th 2015 decals for the #88 off the site to hold up to a body and the side decal looks a bit short but I'm not sure if the picture on the site is the exact size that the real decal will be (held it up to some Tyco, LL and even some die cast NASCAR bodies and they are all too long on the wheelbase compared to the picture I printed).

I was wondering: has anyone used any of Patto's decals for the 2014 or 2015 NASCAR paint schemes on either the Chevy SS or Ford Fusion Tomy bodies?

If not does anyone have any of the bodies and a sheet of the decals you could hold up to the body to see if the length of the side decal will fit the wheelbase?

Any help before I order would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

In for their decal quality also - I need 4-5 sets of decals and some 1/24th threaded wheels from them


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The new Chevy SS and Ford Fusion have a longer wheelbase than other HO NASCAR style bodies, so possibly the decals that are available now will be a little short. Don't count on the picture on the website being the right size. If it might be any help I can do a side view picture of an SS body with a ruler in the picture.
I have not bought any Pattos decals in a long time. The ones that I have were done using an Alps printer and were not great, but they were good enough for a car that would be raced. Patto now uses a different printer and he has both waterslide and peel and stick versions available. I am sure that other readers will chime in with their experiences with Pattos decals.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Rich.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting Rich. I think the wheelbase on the 1-7's will be a bit long for the Pattos decals for the 2014 and 15 NASCAR schemes. I bet though with a little creativity we can make them work ok.


----------

